# Chuck Hayes needs a 3 year deal



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well deserved in my opinion. What should we offer him? We need to get him locked up this offseason.

Discuss


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

This thread means he is FA next season? Well, first, you need to know if he is unrestricted or not...

Second, soooo many bad defensive/no hustle teams are gonna come calling for this guy, and Hayesfan is going to defect to w/e that team is, lmao!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

it depends on whether or not we have to use the MLE to sign him. i'm not sure if he qualifies to be re-signed without the MLE since he joined us part of the way though last season.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

he is in the last non-exercisable year of their contract


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Here's the status on Chuck. He is a restricted free agent and the Rockets have the bird rights.

I will still _follow_ the Rockets and JVG... I will just have to root for whatever team takes Chuck as well. 

Here's the LINK, that backs that up  (BS didn't give yall one)


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I really want him to stay here in Houston, so hopefully we do our best efforts to do so. But I would be hesitant to keep him if we had to use our MLE right off the bat though. I dont want to make it seem as if I want the Rockets to be a cheap skate, but MLE money can be used for additional players. I was thinking Bonzi numbers, right around the 2mil - 2.5 million range for X amount of years.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I really want him to stay here in Houston, so hopefully we do our best efforts to do so. But I would be hesitant to keep him if we had to use our MLE right off the bat though. I dont want to make it seem as if I want the Rockets to be a cheap skate, but MLE money can be used for additional players. I was thinking Bonzi numbers, right around the 2mil - 2.5 million range for X amount of years.


we wont need our MLE. we will have a bird exception just for chuck worth the same amount


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> we wont need our MLE. we will have a bird exception just for chuck worth the same amount


Ok, good. Then all I hope is that we are able to match any other deals and keep him.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

and despite Hayes' great year I doubt any team will jump the gun to overpay him. He's an undersized PF that can excel only in certain systems. He's a right fit for us, and we should be able to keep him for a fair price.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

agree with ym. he is just too short to make mad loot in the nba he will always be limited because of it.


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

Should we give him 4 years about 7-8 million?? I think he's worth that. There's no way we can let Chuck walkout, the whole city loves that guy, and especially the one we all know


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

i hope we can get a four who can hit an outside shot. maybe novak can actually not be worthless on this team next year as well. Hey novak eat a steak and get some meat on your bones. Then you can be a big part of our rotation for next season.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

We should resign him. A three or four year deal will do. The most is a 8 million deal. Anything higher would be to much. At least for now.


----------

